# cd/dvd namen auslesen



## chappy (21. Okt 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe meine privaten urlaubsfilme auf dvd gebrannt. Jetzt wollte ich diese in einer Datenbank archivieren. Das auslesen der Dateien und Videoinformationen habe ich bereits in php geschreiben und funktioniert auch. Jetzt brauche ich ein Tool, was mir den DVD namen zum speichern ausliest. 

Meine erste Frage, geht das mit einem kleinen Javascript?

Wenn ja, hat jemand vielleicht einen Lösungsansatz oder ein Tool diesbezüglich für mich?

PS: Googlen hilft leider überhaupt nicht, da ich dann immwer wieder bei VBA lande und das will ich nicht unbedingt einsetzten!

MfG


----------



## ARadauer (21. Okt 2008)

Javascript!!!! ist nicht java


----------



## chappy (22. Okt 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Javascript!!!! ist nicht java



OK! Tschuldigung, komme aus der PHP ecke. Gibt es nun in JAVA/JAVA Script eine derartige Möglichkeit???


----------

